# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  El río Gaià

## sergi1907

El río Gaià nace en Santa Coloma de Queralt  (Conca de Barberà, Tarragona) y alimenta el embalse de El Catllar antes de desembocar en la playa de Tamarit.

En su curso se pueden encontrar multitud de castillos y es que en la época medieval tenía una gran importancia.

Hoy he ido a conocer el río a su paso por la población de Vila-rodona, y he quedado gratamente sorprendido del trabajo que han realizado, un lugar lleno de vegetación y donde se respira paz y tranquilidad.

----------


## sergi1907



----------


## sergi1907



----------


## REEGE

Sin ninguna duda, un gran lugar lleno de vida y unos colores que aunque pronto cambiarán a ocres y amarillos, gusta ver.
Gran trabajo y grandes sitios que nos estás enseñando...
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Reege, en estas vacaciones he podido descubrir lugares preciosos y a escasos kilómetros de casa.













Un pequeño arroyo que llega al río

----------


## sergi1907

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué bonita es la primavera!
Los ríos con agua, las plantas con su verdor y si encima cuidan el entorno se obtienen paisajes como el que nos ha puesto, tan bien, Sergi.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Ayer aprovechando el último día de vacaciones decidí hacer un recorrido por el río.

Poco después de la población de Santa Coloma de Queralt.

----------


## sergi1907

En la localidad de  Pontils

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gran reportaje Sergi, muchas gracias por mostrarnos el esplendor de la primavera en todo su apogeo  :Wink:  Ríos vivos, con agua, la vegetación en todo su explendor y un entorno sin humanizar ¿qué mas se puede pedir?

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Federico :Smile: 

Ahora en verano quedará practicamente seco, así que había que aprovechar estos días.

Por Santa Perpetua de Gaià




La iglesia totalmente en ruinas




Otra cosa que me llamó la atención es encontrar este lavadero, pocos se ven ya.


Y por último el río a su paso por Santes Creus.






Un saludo :Smile:

----------

